# 1966 GTO Leaky oil pan gasket



## 1rr66gto (Jun 6, 2021)

Does anyone know if you have to pull the motor to replace the oil pan gasket?
The motor is a 389 with a four speed.
Thanks,
Rob


----------



## Jerry H. (Mar 19, 2020)

Short answer is yes. And are you sure it's not the rear main seal leaking instead of the oil pan gasket?


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

First, you may want to Tighten up the pan gaskets to the spec torque and thro an ME Wagner PCV vale on it to relieve a lot of crankcase pressure, and make sure that you are not overfilled.

If you still need the gasket the Wagner is a great improvement all around anyway. And the Wagner will also stop many, not all, leaks at the rear main seal.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

The BOP one piece gasket is nice alternative.


----------

